# No temp readings on HIS X1650 Pro 256Mb Turbo ed'



## rhythmeister (Feb 5, 2007)

Well folks, like the title suggests I get NO temperatures from atiTool! I've tried 0.25b14 and 0.26 but no readings, any ideas?


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Feb 6, 2007)

Did you enable 'measure card temperature' on setting>temperature monitoring?

Regards,
Arto.


----------

